
Ursula K. Le Guin has it backward - jessaustin
http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2015/06/08/ursula-k-le-guin-has-it-backward/
======
elevenfist
The author neglects to mention if he every visited any independent bookstores.
I have fond memories of buying very unique books on topics from art to
philosophy from such stores, stuff that you would never find in Barnes & Noble
(or borders) and only occasionally on Amazon if you know exactly what to look
for first.

~~~
johndcook
I'm the author. I browse independent bookstores whenever I can. I agree that
you can find interesting things there that you'll never find in large chains.
But I don't recall seeing much by Le Guin in any bookstore, new or used, small
or large.

I don't know how many times I've tried to find something slightly off the
beaten path in a local bookstore or library only to come home and order it
online.

On the other hand, local bookstores were more interesting before Amazon came
along. Amazon doesn't just sell bestsellers, far from it, but they've caused
local stores to rely more on bestsellers. All my favorite bookstores have
shriveled their selection to the point that they're hardly worth visiting
anymore.

